# Outfitting my K. What color K2 cover?



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

My choices. I love them and hope I STILL love them when I see them together. What color cover would you use with this skin and this bb Bag?


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

color=teal]Sky blue[/color]


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

If you do an Oberon cover, you could do anything in black, sky blue, navy, green, saddle, and possibly the taupe.  Find a design you like and I'm sure it will look great with your combo


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I would do Navy or Taupe.
I prefer to get more neutral colors for a cover,because it is less expensive to change out a skin than a cover.


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

Wine looks great with the Disarray skin. Wine Oberon covers, that is! (Liquid wine makes _everything_ look great!) It picks up the bit of dark burgundy in the skin.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I would choose pink.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I agree with Cherie that the Wine color Oberon covers would be beautiful with this skin.  I have a Wine cover and the Velvet Jewel skin and I think that no matter which skin I would pick the Wine color would be great it is very neutral and I don't think that everything has to be matchy matchy.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Kindle-envy said:


> My choices. I love them and hope I STILL love them when I see them together. What color cover would you use with this skin and this bb Bag?


I think the M-Edge Prodigy jacket in Sapphire Blue would look awesome as both the skin and bag have that color blue in them.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I love several of the Prodigy colors and love the Go! Jacket but I'm scared of hinges.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I have had my Go for about two weeks. I think that because it also has corners, the K does not flap around and 
there is much less stress where the hinges attach. I did not know about this problem till yesterday, I have examined 
my K and see no hint of cracking or strain. 

I do understand your reluctance but I love this cover!


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

I also agree with Cherie on the wine. I have wine and it is beautiful! It would bring out the rest of the colors wonderfully!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Do any of you have pictures of your wine covers?

Which wine cover do you have?


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

I have the Celtic Hounds in wine for one of my K1s (which used to also have a Disarray skin). I got a photo of a wine cover off the Oberon site but don't know how to post it for you to see it side-by-side with the skin.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

let's see. This is not the K cover but another one I grabbed. ahhhhhh. I LOVE it. I love all things Celtic. Now I'll have to decide WHICH Celtic wine one.



Kindle-envy said:


> My choices. I love them and hope I STILL love them when I see them together. What color cover would you use with this skin and this bb Bag?


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

I also have the wine celtic hounds and DG Shrimp on a Barbie Skin I also have the Brown moda Travel Bag from BB. I really think the wine would go very well with your skin.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

I would go with saddle if you're doing the Oberon thing. I don't see much wine in there.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Ohhh saddle is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

That is a really nice finish to the combo - the cherry on top!!!  Sorry for my pitiful blue offering.....


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I actually love your blue offering if it just didn't have hinges.  The blue is nice and it more in my price range.  As it is, I'm going to have to use the bubble envelope for a while until I can order my case.  No one will notice a bubble envelope inside my bb bag for a while anyway, will they?


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Kindle-envy said:


> As it is, I'm going to have to use the bubble envelope for a while until I can order my case. No one will notice a bubble envelope inside my bb bag for a while anyway, will they?


Oooh, we're gonna teeeeelllll!!!


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

A less expensive option in the browny realm would be a Bobarra cover--first one below is the DICKENS and the second is the KEROUAC.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

pawsplus said:


> A less expensive option in the browny realm would be a Bobarra cover--first one below is the DICKENS and the second is the KEROUAC.


great combo and I love my Bobarra cover


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Kindle-envy said:


> I actually love your blue offering if it just didn't have hinges. The blue is nice and it more in my price range. As it is, I'm going to have to use the bubble envelope for a while until I can order my case. No one will notice a bubble envelope inside my bb bag for a while anyway, will they?


The reason why I suggested this one was because it doesn't have a hinge (you can see the corner strap partially in the pic). The M-Edge Prodigy also comes in the Sapphire which is leather and they also have a Royal Blue in the imitation/Vegan leather - both with corner straps.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Oooh! Even cheaper -- the non-leather M-Edge in camel!
http://www.buymedge.com/products/kindle1-executive.psp

Just $20!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I was just about to order when I realized that is for the K1.  I have the K2 dang it.  I love that Executive Jacket but they don't offer it for the K2 unless it is the image jacket.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> The reason why I suggested this one was because it doesn't have a hinge (you can see the corner strap partially in the pic). The M-Edge Prodigy also comes in the Sapphire which is leather and they also have a Royal Blue in the imitation/Vegan leather - both with corner straps.


When I read about it, it said: Utilizes a Kindle-Compatible mounting system AND upper and lower elastic straps to hold device in place.

I thought the mounting system was hinges. no?


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Ooh OOPS! Sorry. I have a K1 and just automatically went there.

What about this? The Platform? No hinge.










http://www.buymedge.com/products/kindle2-platform.psp


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

maybe,  I'm not sure about the Platform.  I'm not sure about any of them for that matter!  That's not as good at the $20!


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL - now you've got ME wanting one. Non-leather, and wouldn't this look cute on Kate? That's really more red than orange in the flowers -- it's a crappy photo. Mmmmmm.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

LOL, YES, it would look good but I DO love the one you got.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm now on Oberon watch.  Celtic Hounds in saddle.  Once I saw it, I knew I had to have it.


----------



## everyman (Jun 2, 2009)

wonderful choice.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I'm now on Oberon watch. Celtic Hounds in saddle. Once I saw it, I knew I had to have it.


Nice choice.Hey we can be on Oberon watch together


----------

